# Dominique and Daniela



## Dome1031

Can someone please help me i am looking for the translation for domenique and daniela for a tattoo and i cant find it anywhere.. thank you


----------



## Nunty

Do you want to know how to write these names in Hebrew or are you looking for the meaning of the names?


----------



## Dome1031

im lookin for how to write it!!


----------



## Nunty

Dominique = דומניק
Daniela = דניאלה


----------



## amikama

Nun-Translator said:


> Dominique = דומ*י*ניק


Very little correction, but quite important nevertheless


----------



## Dome1031

thank you very much..


----------



## Nunty

amikama said:


> Very little correction, but quite important nevertheless


I'm not so sure. It depends, I suppose, on the prononciation. The way I hear my French sisters pronounce it, it is the nasal _in_, which is closer to an short American _e_ or _u_, not a long _i_.

But I suppose the poster knows how he or she would pronounce it.


----------



## amikama

Nun-Translator said:


> I'm not so sure. It depends, I suppose, on the prononciation. The way I hear my French sisters pronounce it, it is the nasal _in_, which is closer to an short American _e_ or _u_, not a long _i_.


Yes, but דומיניק is an accepted transliteration of Dominique, even if it has nasal _in_. דומניק looks to me like a typo. 

Oh, I've just noticed that Dome1031 asked for Dom*e*nique and not Dom*i*nique... Hmmm... so maybe you're right after all


----------



## Nunty

I have such a strange accent in all languages that I usually transliterate in a very idiosyncratic way. I probably should not have tried to answer that post at all! 

(The French spell it with 'i', but it is pronounced nasally, not long.)


----------

